# Northeastern Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference for 2014



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I sent that same question to beeuntoothers.com a while back, still no response from them, and I too was unable to find anything current on the web. One way or the other.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

We are not running a conference this summer.


----------

